# INFPs Pisces Ascendant



## Aliciadreams (8 mo ago)

Any ideas about my personality?


----------



## IamAlexa (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi I am a pisces ascendant too. But I have left astrology. 

You see any kind of 12th house work like astrology or spirituality is going to conclude one thing in the end : that you can't choose and that everything is already decided. Obviously that's not how I want to live my life.


----------

